# Ford New Holland 7740 SLE PTO problems



## OdomHayFarms (Nov 14, 2019)

Im looking at a Ford New Holland 7740 SLE that the PTO is not working on. Was told that the switch was replaced and worked for a little bit, but the next day it wouldnt come on. Sounds like electrical to me, but wanted to hear other opinions and experiences. I may be wrong, but from what I understand there is a pump that runs the pto and power steering? Some of the gears are hard to get in, feels like a linkage issue maybe. Other than that it is a nice tractor for its age. Doesnt look it has been abused, but not in showroom mint condition either. Thanks.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

Believe it or not my brother in law had the same problem with that same tractor. He had to replace the alternator as the old one was barely working enough to keep the battery charged but not enough to supply power to engage the PTO


----------



## martinclare (8 mo ago)

My TS 110 with pto working intermittently, attempting to solve the problem going to change the alternator and see if that works. I was advised to fit a branded alternator rather that the Chinese manufactured spurious one which is presently installed in tractor. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Besides just voltage, many New Hollands and Massey use the signal from the alternator to show it is started to allow 3 point hitch to work and the PTO to operate. D+ terminal on the alt I think? So even though there may be proper voltage, if the alternator turning signal isn't present it won't unlock the hitch and PTO.

I believe its a safety feature so you can't have the PTO engaged when tractor is off, then start the tractor causing the implement to start unintentionally.


----------

